# Mick Thompson using the new Ibanez X Series



## maliciousteve (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks cool doesn't it


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 11, 2011)

yeah, it doesn't.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jul 11, 2011)

He's one of the few people that can hold an extreme shape and not look ridiculous.Dude's huge


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 11, 2011)

it's got the same kind of vibe as his old BC Rich days, but it looks nicer to my eyes.

also, i didn't know they were back in action, never really heard anything about it after Paul died. I remember them talking about quitting it if any one of them ever died or anything like that, but apparently they realized they were wrong?


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 11, 2011)

Apparently this tour they just done for Sonisphere was kind of a 'test' to see how they would cope and if it didn't go well they would end it. But going by their performance and some of the guys attitudes it looks like they may continue.


----------



## stevo1 (Jul 11, 2011)

They got a new bassist and everything. They got one of the old guitar players to play, so they could keep it inside of there family. But yeah, there back pretty much.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 11, 2011)

The Glaive just keeps growing on me. I'd never buy one, but they're starting to look better to me. Though, I have been looking at the old X-Series (before it was officially the X-Series) catalogs, so I guess I can see where it fits in better.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 11, 2011)

I heard they were going to keep playing no matter what, corey is the only one who isnt sure.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 11, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Glaive just keeps growing on me. I'd never buy one, but they're starting to look better to me. Though, I have been looking at the old X-Series (before it was officially the X-Series) catalogs, so I guess I can see where it fits in better.



I'm gonna have to agree with this. Of all the new 2011 X series, this one took the longest to get used to. Now I'm liking it more than the Falchion. 

And it looks much better in white than black:


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 11, 2011)

Didn't like this guitar when I first saw it, but it's definitely growing on me. 

Liked the vid to. Couldn't hear Joey much though


----------



## Gitte (Jul 11, 2011)

i really dig jim roots new fender! the ibanez isnt doing anything for me.. but this..


----------



## ItWillDo (Jul 11, 2011)

I still think it's one of the ugliest things to come from Ibanez since the series with the guitars made out of that weird material with all the brick- and beehive-inlays. 

When I first saw Suicmez with the Xiphos I considered it to be daring shape for Ibanez who delivers the most attractive superstrats (IMO) on the market. But the new X-series are a real downer for me. Especially the Falchion. Looks like a Xiphos with authism.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jul 11, 2011)

when i saw mick with the X-series it really had my hopes up that he'd gone back to bc rich (i was there last night). but then i rememberd the x series (ibanez hopping on the bandwagon bc rich started). this one guitar imo is just a bc rich rip off. ibanez=fail


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 11, 2011)

ItWillDo said:


> I still think it's one of the ugliest things to come from Ibanez since the series with the guitars made out of that weird material with all the brick- and beehive-inlays.
> 
> When I first saw Suicmez with the Xiphos I considered it to be daring shape for Ibanez who delivers the most attractive superstrats (IMO) on the market. But the new X-series are a real downer for me. Especially the Falchion. Looks like a Xiphos with authism.


 


welsh_7stinger said:


> when i saw mick with the X-series it really had my hopes up that he'd gone back to bc rich (i was there last night). but then i rememberd the x series (ibanez hopping on the bandwagon bc rich started). this one guitar imo is just a bc rich rip off. ibanez=fail


 
Back in the day Ibanez did a LOT of pointy guitars, this is nothing new, just something guys in thier 20's probably just don't remember. 

In fact, Ibanez was doing a lot of thier most radical shapes in the late 80's and early 90's, around the same time B.C. Rich was.


----------



## Strobe (Jul 11, 2011)

I like it - but I should mention that the Rhoads is my favorite guitar shape - so I am a fan of pointy guitars in general. That said, I am a tall dude (6'4" or 193 cm for you metric types), and the tiny Rhoads body can sometimes look a bit silly on me.

That said, no one makes fun of me for it, because which one of us is holding the guitar you can impale someone with, am I right?


----------



## jl-austin (Jul 11, 2011)

Not a fan of the Ibanez, but the Fender looks cool, I would consider buying one of those.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmm, I could not see the new bassist at all in that, that Ibanez is horrendous too, it's way too big and unless you are a mountain of a man it will look even more hilariously out of proportion.

It's very similar to the Bc Rich Beast, another large pointy guitar that was just a bit too big - Bc caught on and released a smaller bodied model.

Fair play to Bc Rich too, for keeping these extreme shapes going. Ibanez might be getting back into the market of extreme shapes for metal players, but Bc held onto their heritage models even when the general opinion became that extreme shapes were "too much".

The Xiphos was a great move from Ibanez, I'm not sure these new shapes really capture the brilliance of the Xiphos.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 11, 2011)

I actually like the Falchion better than the Xiphos. the other ones are very "meh", though.
I think I have a pic from hellfest of someone playing the other one (the glaive ?) if I can find it back, it was possibly scrapped.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 11, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Hmm, I could not see the new bassist at all in that, that Ibanez is horrendous too, it's way too big and unless you are a mountain of a man it will look even more hilariously out of proportion.
> 
> It's very similar to the Bc Rich Beast, another large pointy guitar that was just a bit too big - Bc caught on and released a smaller bodied model.
> 
> ...



Off stage bassist :/


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 11, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Back in the day Ibanez did a LOT of pointy guitars, this is nothing new, just something guys in thier 20's probably just don't remember.
> 
> In fact, Ibanez was doing a lot of thier most radical shapes in the late 80's and early 90's, around the same time B.C. Rich was.


 
This. 





























Each of these models existed before the Xiphos. I'm pretty sure there's a few more I've missed too. All of the above except for the can-opener V have been around the late 80s/early 90s.


----------



## themike (Jul 11, 2011)

Not digging it, I thought his RG's were tasty as shit though. Also during the last song Jim played a Gibson V. 

It was cool of them to bring out the new bassist to introduce to the crowd and take photos with, I'd hate for him to forever live in the shadows of Paul.


----------



## Interloper (Jul 11, 2011)

It looks alright on him. On me.... it would look retarded. Would rather have a prestige Xiphos 7!


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 11, 2011)

slipknot...ew


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 11, 2011)

That guitar looks so much better than his B.C. Rich guitars that he had. I don't know if I like that guitar better than the RG but it is still pretty damn nice looking. However...Jim Root's Fender....


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 12, 2011)

The black version he has in part four of this show is pretty cool. Didn't think I'd ever think the glaive looks cool, but it does. Much better looking in action.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 12, 2011)

Not a fan at all of these new shapes, but I do like the Icemans and RGTs. Also that older era bc stealth looking red axe posted above.


----------



## atticmike (Jul 12, 2011)

Guessing he's just playing it live for the sake of promotion.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 12, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Liked the vid to. Couldn't hear Joey much though



no loss there


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 12, 2011)

Jims Fenders are tits, Micks new X series and all new X series for that matter... not so much. I'm not a fan of SlipKnot whatsoever (since I was like 13 atleast), but I do dig Micks BC Richs and his MTM1s, just not nearly as much as Jims Strat.


----------



## Curt (Jul 12, 2011)

Not that I would ever really play this guitar, but it looks good for him and what he does.

I highly prefer it to the BC Rich Warlock's he used to play...


----------



## Curt (Jul 12, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> no loss there



Are you saying that solely because he's in slipknot?

Joey is actually a talented dude. He's not half bad on the guitar either.

I'm not a slipknot fan by any stretch of the imagination, but joey is a good drummer. Better than Lars and what-have-you...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 12, 2011)

Out of all of Mick's guitars, his red MTM1s are my favourite, but in no way are those X series things better than the classics like the Warlock and the Bich? Few guitarists suit those guitars as well as Mick.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 12, 2011)

Not digging the X-Series. I prefer his old B.C. Rich models to be honest.
However, I'm more interested in Jim's custom Fender!


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 13, 2011)

I prefer his BC Rich's myself. Even his Signature Warlock sounded pretty good though I hated that stupid inlay. The X Series looks cool on him but I think that's where it ends for me. 

As for Jim's guitars. I've owned a JR Tele and it was an incredible guitar, I'd have kept it but I just don't like the tone of EMG's. Would get one again for sure and change the pickups.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 13, 2011)

God I hate slipknot...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 13, 2011)

After looking through those pics with the Warlock... looks like I'm still liking the Glaive. 

The Ex Deo LACS looks good too. 






Though the strap button on the wing is bugging the hell out of me...


----------



## MFB (Jul 13, 2011)

Man, I forgot how tasty the "HATE" guitar is


----------



## Rook (Jul 13, 2011)

I like his old Bich.

Is Jim playing a Flat Top Jag? Looks pretty neat. I hate EMG's personally but the new Root Strats are great.


----------



## Diggy (Jul 13, 2011)

the tele/jag/strat 

the X series


----------



## Racerdeth (Jul 13, 2011)

Nope still hate it. I miss the VBT. Had I had a job that wasn't minimum wage at the time I probably would've snapped one of those up.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 13, 2011)

Slipknot make my head hurt..so do Ibanez guitars..seems like a perfect match. Lemme get my migraine meds..


----------



## Blood Ghost (Jul 13, 2011)

If Fender decides to release that Jag/Jazzmaster/Mustang design as a Jim Root sig, I might actually GAS for it. Hawt.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 13, 2011)

Didn't find the glaive pic I likely trashed it, but here's the kreator video from Hellfest you can see it clearly there
Hellfest : Kreator - ARTE Live Web


----------



## MFB (Jul 13, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Didn't find the glaive pic I likely trashed it, but here's the kreator video from Hellfest you can see it clearly there
> Hellfest : Kreator - ARTE Live Web



Best thing is the Google Chrome translated from German to English says, "The band is made of food for 25 years the undisputed leader of the German thrash metal and besieged the scene today as it was with stylish aggressiveness."

Probably supposed to be, "This band is from Essen, Germany..."


----------



## Shrooms (Jul 14, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> it's got the same kind of vibe as his old BC Rich days, but it looks nicer to my eyes.
> 
> also, i didn't know they were back in action, never really heard anything about it after Paul died. I remember them talking about quitting it if any one of them ever died or anything like that, but apparently they realized they were wrong?



Look how many 13 year old fanboys are in that crowd... Waaaaaay too much money flowing around for them to just stop.

Slipknot are just a bunch of whiny sellouts.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 14, 2011)

I knew I shouldn't have started this thread. This place is slowly becoming like Harmony Central 

There can't just be a straight up thread about the subject, there's always people who have to chime in and bitch about a band they don't like.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jul 14, 2011)

I actually enjoyed that video from the OP...


----------



## atticmike (Jul 19, 2011)

the shape of the guitar looks like a fucking tribal any cunt would tattoo on their back...


----------



## jl-austin (Jul 19, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> I knew I shouldn't have started this thread. This place is slowly becoming like Harmony Central
> 
> There can't just be a straight up thread about the subject, there's always people who have to chime in and bitch about a band they don't like.



To be honest, I had never seen them (or even heard) them play (I know the names from Fender and Ibanez endorsements). I appreciated this video, it gave me a chance to see them. 

I always enjoy seeing what other guitar players are playing (especially live). To be honest, the thread has stayed pretty much on topic (except for those of us who actually prefer the Fender, which is not what the thread started out being). I am actually surprised it has stayed on topic as much as it has.

oh, and, yeah, once again, that Fender is hawt!


----------



## atticmike (Jul 19, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> I knew I shouldn't have started this thread. This place is slowly becoming like Harmony Central
> 
> There can't just be a straight up thread about the subject, there's always people who have to chime in and bitch about a band they don't like.



Well, what do you expect from a forum? 

Of course, you shouldn't mix mick tompson's new six string along with slipknot and throw it into the same pot to just have another reason to bitch about the stronger tasting flavor, which is the band for most of the people I presume. 

Being honest, the shape just doesn't fit the regular Ibanez style and looks kind of childish, not thought-out.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 19, 2011)

He has a really nice custom FR here for those who haven't seen that.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 19, 2011)

I like how any bad that is well known is considered a sell out lmao


----------



## thebass444 (Jul 20, 2011)

has anyone had a chance to play one or own one?


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jul 22, 2011)

The dudes 6'4" and weights about 300 pounds. The bigger guitars suit him.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 22, 2011)

The Glaive is still a pile of shit.

That Jazzmaster that Jim was using was cool, I like dat. Let's hope they make it...


----------



## engage757 (Jul 23, 2011)

Dude I hate these guitars so much. They look like a nasty Warrior to me. I thought he had better taste. Just my opinion.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Aug 1, 2011)

Relevant bump


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 1, 2011)

Imalwayscold said:


> Relevant bump



Sorry, but


----------



## AChRush1349 (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought the video was a good way to show that the glave isn't as goofy as it first seemed...I don't like slipknot one bit, but I don't think the glave looks as terrible now that i've seen it in perspective, and use.


----------



## MFB (Aug 1, 2011)

That black one looks rather nice


----------



## ryugkun (Aug 1, 2011)

Yea Muhammed Suicmez from Necrophagist is getting a signature 7 string model or something, I've heard a lot and seen this pic but I have no idea if its real or not. The new album is written on 7's and he did have a custom xiphos so I'm thinking it's gunna happen.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 1, 2011)

He's not getting a signature model.  I can pretty much say that for sure. He just doesn't shift enough albums and they are yet to release a new one (if ever). He has been using the Falchion 7 of late though.

Regarding the Glaive, it looks cool to me but I wouldn't get one.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 1, 2011)

I swear I'm gonna get myself a LACS Glaive just to spite all of you. 


























 I love you guys.


----------



## aslsmm (Aug 1, 2011)

if i say that slipknot sucks will i be cool? it seems to be working for other people on here.


----------



## orakle (Aug 1, 2011)

omg i like the falchion a lot


----------



## natspotats (Aug 1, 2011)

aslsmm said:


> if i say that slipknot sucks will i be cool? it seems to be working for other people on here.


 
that made me laugh . there is alot of slipknot hate but w/e haters gunna hate.
my opinion is they are pretty damn good


----------



## aslsmm (Aug 1, 2011)

they are one of my favorite bands actually. to scoff at any of the band members talent is rediculous. no other band has successfully done what they have. 

on the otherhand, i do hate the ibby x series.


----------



## JerkyChid (Aug 1, 2011)

Ugly Beast copy be ugly but I do like Jim's guitar here. Haven't been into them in almost 10 years but I think it was a good idea for them to show up looking like they did when they started, bright colored suits, nearly pristine masks, and Mick with a pointy guitar. Good for the fans whether you are one or not.


----------



## engage757 (Aug 2, 2011)

I love the Shit out of slipknot, especially Vol.3 and all hope is gone. Iowa sucked ass. Might have something to do with Peavey XXXs. 

I hate the Ibanez Xiphos. and the other one he is playing above. He should have stuck with the RG.


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 3, 2011)

omgz i dnt liek teh slipnotz 

Anyway. The Glaive looks cool with Mick using it.

Though I'm pretty sure if Muhammed Suimezezswsmew;nrswr was using it every one would be fapping like mad.


----------



## engage757 (Aug 3, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> omgz i dnt liek teh slipnotz
> 
> Anyway. The Glaive looks cool with Mick using it.
> 
> Though I'm pretty sure if Muhammed Suimezezswsmew;nrswr was using it every one would be fapping like mad.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 3, 2011)

The whole of Slipknot are very talented people, especially Jim and Mick. They are ridiculously good guitarists and deserve the success they have. Not liking them is one thing, but insulting their talent is stupid.

I quite like pointy guitars, but they don't feel practical to me.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 3, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> Though I'm pretty sure if Muhammed Suimezezswsmew;nrswr was using it every one would be fapping like mad.



I'm an enormous Necrophagist fanboy but I wouldn't be doing this.

The Glaive is quite beyond repair. It is just so, so ugly.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 4, 2011)

Great band, and for once I am digging the hell out of a pointy guitar.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Aug 5, 2011)

oops wrong band


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 5, 2011)

aslsmm said:


> they are one of my favorite bands actually. to scoff at any of the band members talent is rediculous. no other band has successfully done what they have.
> 
> on the otherhand, i do hate the ibby x series.



Truth. These guys rocked my world in jr high, and I still spin them on occasion. I like Slipknot. There, I said it.


----------



## joshc482 (Aug 8, 2011)

ermmm as a former super fan of them they didnt use XXX on iowa. mick used a vht pitbull. and i hate the new ibanez x series pure shit they need to make more neckthrough models damnit


----------



## sell2792 (Aug 8, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> oops wrong band


 
Close enough, Atleast that guitar is fucking sexy.


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Aug 8, 2011)

I'ma join in with the fender-fap. Jim's signatures are hot as hell, although I do tend just to dig white guitars in general. 

I liked Mick's black archtop custom shop Bich from yonks ago, and the warlocks too. I have a liking for those shapes. The thing he played at sonisphere though was somewhat unpleasant. The only X series I'm really fussed about are the Xiphos and the Iceman. 

Opinions on the Halberd? I can't decide whether I like it or not really...


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wait, I don't like Slipknot.

I AM JUDAS.


----------



## engage757 (Aug 8, 2011)

joshc482 said:


> ermmm as a former super fan of them they didnt use XXX on iowa. mick used a vht pitbull. and i hate the new ibanez x series pure shit they need to make more neckthrough models damnit




The Pitbull was later on. THey used Peavey 5150's and XXXs on Iowa.


----------



## Ammusa (Oct 6, 2011)

From what I heard, this is going to be he's new signature model...


----------

